# just bought a dk xenia



## strengthcycle (Sep 27, 2007)

couldnt find much on dks anywhere really but i ended up getting a xenia after looking around and being on a budget.for the price, I like the bike alot. yeah it's a little heavy but i dont think it's bad. i can see some upgrades for it in the future but for a beater i love it. Manuals are just like on a bmx bike .i dig the geometry. I've always been into bmx and never really thought i'd ever be riding a 26" bike but i have to say i like it. My buddy hooked me up with a good deal i paid $520.00.


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

Good bike for a good price.


----------



## lostboys (Aug 7, 2007)

i just bought one. i have a hard time trying to manuel it . i am only 5 7 . any ideais. after a weak i blew out the bottom bracket. every thing else is preey nice. better than my heavily modified trek 820


----------



## J5isalive (Jul 16, 2006)

best quote about manuals...." less arms more ass"

get your ass back!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

J5isalive said:


> best quote about manuals...." less arms more ass"
> 
> get your ass back!


Word, get your ass behind the rear axle! I'm 5'6'' and I can manual my bike nearly as long as I want.


----------



## lostboys (Aug 7, 2007)

i've tryed and i can't get the front end higher than 2 feet. the bike rides nice for my fist dj bike. i learned 180 tailtaps fufanus and i'm working on street riding


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

Good to see another one on here. You'll like it I'm sure. I tried to get infor before buying mine and not many people have them at all. Here is mine with a few upgrades. Since this pic i threw on some Atom Lab SS bars, a Dangerboy lever with a BB7 and slammed the fork to 65mm. Its a fun little bike and a nice change of pace from the 8" travel dh rig.


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

lostboys said:


> i've tryed and i can't get the front end higher than 2 feet. the bike rides nice for my fist dj bike. i learned 180 tailtaps fufanus and i'm working on street riding


its more about balance than height IMO...if you pull up, lean back, then balance the front end will come up more if you lean back farther

if thats hard for you, try higher rise bars...that might help you get back even farther


----------



## strengthcycle (Sep 27, 2007)

NJ hXc (straight edge hxc kid here), sweet bike, what forks are those? i can see upgrading mine eventually


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

lostboys said:


> i've tryed and i can't get the front end higher than 2 feet. the bike rides nice for my fist dj bike. i learned 180 tailtaps fufanus and i'm working on street riding


You don't need to get it much higher than that.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

strengthcycle said:


> NJ hXc (straight edge hxc kid here), sweet bike, what forks are those? i can see upgrading mine eventually


That is a rock shox argyle sir.

H*C is where it's at. Will be seeing Bury your dead in a week and a half.


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

strengthcycle said:


> NJ hXc (straight edge hxc kid here), sweet bike, what forks are those? i can see upgrading mine eventually[/QUOTE
> 
> It is an Argyle 318. Its pretty solid and I have no complaints. One work of caution is there is supposed to be a compression on the top of the fork (drive side) but I had to take the adjuster off and hack saw the piece it slid on to to clear the down tube of the frame. Everything still works fine and is still adjustable though. Just thought I would mention that.
> 
> Side Note... I'm not straight edge Haha


----------

